# execute iso file



## kittysacattack

i have a 6gb iso file so i cant burn it onto a dvd.  Does anyone know of a program that can run iso files without putting on dvd.  Also if possible could anyone provide a link, or possibly a tutorial.  Any help at all would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## patrickv

Iso files are mountable via a virtual drive, nero has IMAGE drive, so if you have Nero, use that, but it supports only ISO and NRG, you can take a look at MagicIso, powerIso or even MagicDisc

with those program you can mount the 6gb iso and extract its content to your hard drive.

hope it helps


----------



## kittysacattack

patrickv said:


> Iso files are mountable via a virtual drive, nero has IMAGE drive, so if you have Nero, use that, but it supports only ISO and NRG, you can take a look at MagicIso, powerIso or even MagicDisc
> 
> with those program you can mount the 6gb iso and extract its content to your hard drive.
> 
> hope it helps



thanks, that works, the problem is that this file is a game. I was able to install the file onto my HD, however i still needed a dvd to play the file.  Any suggestions on how i can get this on a dvd.


----------



## Homenet

Yeh, use nero to burn an image file, your going to need a dual layer dvd to fit 6gb on.


----------



## kittysacattack

Homenet said:


> Yeh, use nero to burn an image file, your going to need a dual layer dvd to fit 6gb on.




crap, why didnt i pay 10 extra dollars for a dual layer.  Anyways, are you sure that would work because its one file and id have to stop the writing in the middle and flip the cd over.  I never used dual layer, so im just curious.  Am i just not using this program right, im using Daemon Lite, my friend said i should be able to play a game off it and it works just like a cd into a drive.


----------

